# My Beautiful Twin Girls. *Upsetting*



## midori1999

I hope no-one minds me posting. I gave birth to my girls over 6 weeks ago now, and have only been able to post their full story now. (Well, I have posted through floods of tears and deleted again a few times) I feel it will help me to post...

The waters around twin 1 broke at 14+5. I was told I would miscarry within a few days, but when I didn't I was discharged from hospital on antibiotics and weekly scans/consultant appointments, plus blood tests three times weekly to check for infection, as once the waters have broken infection is the biggest risk to the babies and the pregnancy. I was also told that without amniotic fluid it was unlikely twin 1's lungs would be able to develop and we would be extremely lucky to end up with one twin, let alone two. I had a couple of further complications, some bleeding at 18 weeks and then at 21 weeks I was admitted to hospital again with what turned out to be bi-lateral pulmonary embolisms. Bearing in mind pulmonary embolisms are life threatening and kill approx 30% of people who get them at the onset of symptoms, I can remember thinking 'thank goodness, only pulmonary embolisms, not an infection that will endager my babies!' Once I was stable I was discharged from hospital on twice daily blood thinning injections and consultant appointments/scans/blood tests continued. 

I had a final appointment with my consultant prior to being transferred to the twin clinic at 23+2. Everyone was very positive, no-one had expected me to get to this gestation and I seemed to be doing great, as did the babies. My consultant told me I needed ot be admitted to hospital though as the haemotologist wanted ot have a filter put in my main vein to prevent any pieces of the blood clots in my lungs that broke off going to my heart and potentially killing me, as I would need to come off the blood thinners when I went into labour. Or, they may try to deliver me electively, they weren't sure yet. I went into hospital on Wed 28th April, feeling very optimistic. 

If anyone has plenty of time on their hands, the full story (long version!) from when my waters broke is here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/284097-waters-breaking-14-15-weeks.html

On Friday 30th April I woke up feeling shivery. I wondered if it was cold in the ward and asked the domestic, who said yes, it was cooler today. I knew shivering could be a sign of infection, so I felt relieved. Abotu half an hour later I started feeling sick and although I went for breakfast I couldn't eat a thing and just managed half a small cup of tea. I decided I should get the midwife to check me... When she did my obs I had a temperature so she said she'd get the doctor and take some blood for testing. We live an hour from the hospital, so I text my husband to tell him not to worry but I was feeling ill so to get childcare sorted out and be on standby just in case, but I would let him know what was happening when I knew more. I was 23+5 and hadn't had steroids yet, so I knew I wanted to ask the doctor if I could have them. 

By the time the doctor came round I felt like I might be having mild contractions. My blood levels were up and showed infection, plus my temperature had rocketed by that point. I asked about the steroids but was told they were out of the question as (as I knew) they would make the infection worse. I was also told they could not delay labour as my life would be in danger from the infection and if I wasn't in active labour by about 2pm, they would induce me. The doctor then told me that my babies probably wouldn't survive. I knew this hospital was the only hospital in Northern Ireland, where I live, that could care for babies under 28 weeks, and I knew they had a policy of not helping babies under 24 weeks. I also knew babies had a chance from 23 weeks and some UK units will care for babies from 23 weeks. I made it clear to the doctor that I wanted a neonatologist present when my babies were born and I wanted them assessed for resuscitation/intervention. He said he would get a neonatologist to speak to me once they moved me down to the labour ward shortly and disappeared. I rang my husband and explained that I would be having our babies that day and to come over. 

After what seemed like forever, I was taken to the labour ward. I immediately told the midwife I wanted to see a neonatologist, she said she'd get one. My husband arrived just after I got there, I have never seen him look so terrified. I asked for gas and air as I was in quite a bit of pain by then. At 1.15pm the doctor came and examined me and told me I was only 2cm dilated and if thinsg hadn't progressed at all by 2pm, they would induce me. I thought he was bonkers, I was in agony with contractions (I already had three children, so knew what to expect) and knew I was going to have these babies sooner rather than later. 

Shortly after I was examined, the neonatologist came to talk to me. He told me that babies under 24 weeks have little chance of survival and even if they do survive they can have all sorts of problems and disabilities like cerbal palsy and chronic lung disease. I knew all this and told him I had done nothing but spend the last ten weeks researching it all. There followed a bizarre and in retrospect, strangely amusing 'arguement' in between me puffing on gas and air during contractions. He tried to tell me there were no neonatal cots, that he felt that if a baby had to be ventilated that was too much intervention from his point of view. I told him that I knew most babies under 28 weeks would be ventilated at birth and wouldn't survive without it. I didn't want the babies kept alive under any circumstances, just assessed and if in good condition at birth and there was a chance I wanted to help them. In the end he agreed, saying he felt like I was twisting his arm. Amazingly, I felt guilty and apologised that I made him feel that way, but I was glad my babies wouldn't be just left to die. 

Not long after the neonatologist left I told the midwife I was starting to feel the urge to push, but not strongly. A few contractions later i felt something 'down below' and turned to my husband saying that I thought I was delivering one of the babies. He had a look and I will never forget the look of horror on his face. Our first twin had just been born and was on the bed between my legs. I hadn't even had to push. The midwife rushed over, looking equally horrified and terrified. She pressed the emergency call button and I realised the second midwife had left and there was no doctor in the room. I can remember turning to my husband and saying over and over again 'I am so sorry, I am so sorry. There is no way our baby can be alive, I can't feel the baby moving, there's just no way it can be alive'. The next second the room was full of people. The midwife handed my baby to the neonatologist and told me it was 2pm. I could see lots of doctors around my baby on the resuscitare and kept asking, 'is my baby alive, is it alive?' and 'is it a boy or a girl?' A girl they said, and yes, amazingly, she was alive, but was covered in puss as the infection had obviously been there for some time. A girl! 'Megan' I sobbed to my husband through the tears. We had already chosen names. 'Megan, that's Megan, our little girl'. She weighed 1lb 2 oz. Then what we had feared most, the neonatologist turned to us and said Megan wasn't making any effort to breathe, her heartrate was very low, and he felt we should let her go. My husband and I agreed and the doctor handed Megan to my husband. Then she took two huge breaths. 'She just breathed!' my husband cried out, 'do something, please help her'. The neonatologist took her back and they started to try and intubate her. 

Then the contractions got stronger again. A minute or so later the second twin slipped out. Again, no pushing. Again, I felt sure she must be dead, there was no way she could be alive. (I had found out on a scan the day before this twin was a girl) Then the second miracle, our second twin was also alive! She was rushed out of the room as there was only one resuscitare on the room and Megan was on it. 

They tried hard to help Megan, but although they got the surfactants into her lungs, and gave her oxygen, she just wasn't responsing and her heart rate wasn't improving. The doctor working on her offered to give adrenalin and chest compressions to see if that helped, but he was reluctant to do so. We made the impossible decision to let her go. She was just too sick, we had always known she would be, and it was amazing she has survived inside me for so long, fighting so hard. The doctor passed Megan to me and she died in my arms shortly after. I never saw her take a breath, but her little heart was beating. 

We were still holding Megan when a doctor came in and told us that Imogen had been able to be ventilated and had been taken up to NICU. I don't think either of us could quite believe it, we had prepared ourselves for the worst. We were told we could go up and see her in a few hours once all her lines had been put in and she was stable. She weighed 1lb 4oz. The next few hours went so slowly, we spent them holding our beautiful little Megan. The midwife dressed her in the tiny pink premmie sleepsuit we had bought 'just in case', so our twins had something to wear of their own. We didn't need the blue ones, so gave them to the labour ward. The midwife took Megan's hand and footprints for us. 

Imogen fought like mad and lived in the NICU for 9 days. She was doing amazingly for a baby of her gestation. She died in my arms, just like her twin sister, but at 5.05am on Sunday 9th May of a pulmonary haemorrhage. It was very sudden and she was only taken ill at 3am. The doctors and nurses knew this could happen with such premature babies, but were all shocked as she had been doing so well. She had even opened her eyes a few hours before she got sick, despite the fact that premature babies don't usually open their eyes until they would be at 26 weeks gestation. 

I never got to see my twin girls together, but they were able to be in the same coffin together, in their matching pink sleepsuits and wrapped in one shawl together. At least they were together in the end, just how they started out in life. Their funeral was on Friday 21st May. I miss them so much, but at least I got to know them, even if it was only for a very short time. I will never, ever forget the look of absolute love in my husband's eyes when he held his two beautiful girls, he would have been everything they could have wished for in a Daddy. 

I will post a little about Imogens short life and some photos in the loss section for anyone who wants to see my gorgeous girls. 

Thankyou so much for reading this.


----------



## pink_bow

Hun I have no words that I could possibly type that could make the pain go away. I am so so sorry that your little girls didn't make it.:hugs:

Sweet dreams angels xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am so sorry for your loss - I followed your brave girls' fight for life since your waters broke and I was so praying they'd make it.

Thanks for sharing your story -must be so hard to put into wrds and onto paper.

Take care xx


----------



## cho

really sorry to hear this cant begin think how you must feel xx


----------



## ~KACI~

I am so sorry, Sleep well together angels:hugs:


Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## v2007

Im so sorry for your losses. 

RIP Baby Girls. 

V xxxx


----------



## rai

I am so sorry for your losses. Imogen and Megan were fighters and denied the odds. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

i am so sorry 4 ur loss. i dont even know what to say. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless.


----------



## jenny_wren

im so sorry for your losses :cry:

rest in peace little ladies

xx​


----------



## isil

I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm so sorry for the loss of Megan and Imogen. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.W

You and your baby girls are in my thoughts, I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## scrummy mummy

o hun :hugs: im so so sorry xx


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm so sorry. Nothing I can say is enough so just wanted to leave :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im so sorry for your losses

RIP baby girls

xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

im so sorry :cry:


----------



## scotsgirl

im so so sorry.. words will mean nothing to you right now, but you are so brave for sharing your birth story. RIP little angels xxxx


----------



## MiissDior

*
Im am so sorry 

ThankYou so much for posting your story and sharing with us all..
your very brave 

Thinking of You xxx​*


----------



## AppleBlossom

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## honey08

:cry::cry: so sorry x


----------



## twinklestar

:cry: im so so sorry for your losses

god bless Megan and Imogen, fly high together beautiful girls

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

thank you for sharing x


----------



## ticktock

so very sorry for you and your husband and so sorry you lost your brave little girls xx


----------



## pip2009

What a heartbreaking story, I just can't imagine what you must be going through :hugs: Your little girls sound like proper little fighters, you must be so proud of them. RIP little angels xxx


----------



## Hobnob

I'm so so sorry for your losses. RIP baby girls. :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

i am so so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am so sorry for your losses, rest in peace little ones xxx


----------



## ChloesMummy

:hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Auntie

I am so sorry for the loss of your little girls :hugs: xx


----------



## nutty

I am so so sorry for your losses


----------



## readynwilling

:hug: So so sorry


----------



## LyndsayLou

So sorry x


----------



## Mrs-C

I'm so sorry. Your post had me in tears. I can't imagine what you and your husband are going through. May your baby girls rest in peace together.


----------



## ~RedLily~

im so sorry for your losses! :hugs:


----------



## kiwimama

I am so sorry for your loss of Megan & Imogen. :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

:hugs: Wish there was more that could be said. Kisses to Imogen and Megan.
xxx


----------



## happy_mom

extremely sorry to hear this. my heart goes out to u & ur fam!


----------



## rwhite

I'm so sorry for your losses, you and your family are in my thoughts :cry: xxx :hugs: Fly high little angels


----------



## Eskimobabys

:cry::hugs:


----------



## Shellyvet2007

So very sorry for your loss, you are so brave for even being able to type this out. MY thoughts are with you and your two little angles, may God take very good care of them.


----------



## AP

midori i remember you shared your short journey in neonatal with us. I am so sorry, I am so brokenhearted for you xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Niki

R.I.P precious angels :hugs:


----------



## Deli

I'm so incredibly sorry {hugs}

May your beautiful daughters play and sparkle together forever more.x


----------



## amym

I'm so sorry for your losses... blessings on both your little girls x


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'm so sorry this happened to you :( you, your family and your little girls are so brave. Sleep tight angels xxxxx


----------



## Mrs IKW

I am so sorry. xxx


----------



## CountingDown

I am so sorry xx Rest in peace little ones


----------



## mimiproud

:hugs:I am so sorry for you losses:hugs:sleep tight little angels xxx


----------



## samface182

im so sorry :(

sweet dreams angels :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jox

:hugs: :cry:

Fly High Megan and Imogen :kiss:

xxx


----------



## FLUMPY1984

Words cant describe hun they really cant. Ive just been sat at work in buckets of tears reading this. Im so so sorry about your little babies, they will always be a part of you forever and heaven is lucky to have 2 more little angels. Sending you all my thoughts and all my love and i really hope that you do just fine xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

I am so sorry for your loss. Sleep tight Megan and Imogen xx


----------



## Iris

I'm so sorry :-( sleep tight sweet little baby girls xx


----------



## Nic1107

I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

i have no words, im thinking of you and your gorgeous girls cxxx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## redberry3

I am so sorry for your loss!

RIP Beautiful Girls! :hugs:


----------



## ellismum

Thank you for sharing. Sleep tight beautiful angels x x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss :cry: xx


----------



## lovehearts

I am so so sorry for your losses. Xx


----------



## jess_smurf

I am so sorry for your loss, i know th ache the pain will be here for you if you need me, you may also like visit stillbirth section from experience we can offer you as much support as you need 

fly high megan and imogen xx lots of love xx


----------



## Embovstar

I'm so sorry...:cry:, I'd don't really know what to say but thank you for sharing this with us xx

Nicola xx


----------



## wubba

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry your girls didn't make it. Best wishes to you and your familyxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Words can not express how much I feel for you and your family at this hard time. You story had me in tears:cry: You are a mummy to two little fighters that were to precious for this earth.

Fly high little angels :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: oh gosh I have no words just such such a heartbreaking situation - I am so sorry xxxxxxxxxx Fly high gorgeous girls - wrapped in each others arms forever xx


----------



## ineedaseed

i am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girls :hugs: xxx


----------



## Spiderspinz

This is one of the most heartbreaking things Ive ever read :( rip little angels x


----------



## Saranna80

I'm so sorry for your losses. Sweet dreams Imogen and Megan xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Im crying my eyes out reading this hun and im so sorry for the loss of your two beautiful angels. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family

RIP Megan and Imogen xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise1302

so sorry hun fly high little angels x


----------



## stacey01

:cry: im so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## MUMOF5

I am so sorry that you have lost your two beautiful little girls. Sleep tight little angels. xx


----------



## Diggydog

Im so sorry for your losses :cry: My heart goes out to you and your family :hugs:

Fly high girls :hugs:

xx


----------



## lewiepud08

im so sorry for your loss hun :( :( ((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## till bob

i am sitting here cryin my eyes out i just cant begin to imagine the pain u and ur family r goin through u r all so brave at least ur 2 beautiful girls will playin together in heaven sendin u lots of love and :hugs: look after each other xxxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

So sorry for your loss... my thoughts & prayers are with you and your family... :hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

I am so sorry for your losses. 
I have no words to say that would help, other than I am thinking of you.
xxx


----------



## x Nicki x

I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: xx


----------



## cyclura

midori you may know me from RFUK (loulou) me and Fixx just wanted to send you our love and :hugs: we have been thinking about you these last few weeks


----------



## T'elle

:cry: im so sorry for your loss!! you and your husband are very brave! Rest in peace little Angels! xxx


----------



## amylk87

i'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

:cry: so sorry for your losses

:hugs:


----------



## jen35

So very sorry for your losses both of you. God bless you xx


----------



## florabean1981

what little fighters you had there! thankyou for sharing your story. I'm so sorry you had to go through this; words will never be enough, but my thoughts are with you & your family & for every angel baby out there. Megan & Imogen are beautiful names too. RIP little girls :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

I am so sorry for your loss, your story made me cry your a very strong lady, Beautiful names you chose for them. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Bumber

Oh my darling. your so very brave. Much love to you both bumber xxx


----------



## Liz2

Thank you for sharing your story of your lil angels. I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: Rest in peace sweet girls.


----------



## pinky1987

Im so sory,word couldnt not describe.

Thoughts are with you and your husband.

Fly high little angels 

xxxx


----------



## nightkd

So sorry for your losses... :cry: :hugs:

RIP little angels...

x


----------



## Pinkgirl

RIP little ones x


----------



## GreatfulMummy

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. My love, and thoughts are with you all. :hug:


----------



## Sweetie

:hugs: I am so sorry


----------



## ohmybabybump.

I am so sorry. I don't know what to say. :( Rest in peace to your beautiful angels.


----------



## MoonMuffin

So sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm so sorry for your loss. There are truly no words to express the sadness I feel for you and your family.


----------



## trumpetbum

I'm so sorry for your loss. You fought so hard for them. I'm sure they know that.


----------



## Starfish

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

I'm so so sorry for the loss of your baby princesses! Love and floaty kisses to your angel twins!

love to you and OH xxxx


----------



## Pilot

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Thank you for sharing your story. May your little angels rest in peace.. x


----------



## muddles

Oh sweetie I am so sorry I read your story with tears running down my face. Huge :hugs: to you and your family. Sounds like your beautiful girls were such fighters and I am sure they will now be playing happily together in Heaven. Sleep well little angels.


----------



## Beanbabe

Im so sorry. 

Fly high little angels

xx


----------



## LucyC2804

i have replied and deleted my thread to you 3 times now.... i think that just shows that there really are no words that i can say that will help you to feel better, you must be so strong, to not only go through this, but to tell your story.... my baby was in neonatal for 4 days, and that was hard enough for me to bear...

My thoughts are with you, and I will say a little prayer for your angels this evening x x x


----------



## Wombat

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Life is so cruel....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

SO sorry.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I am so so sorry for your loss :cry:
:hugs: xxxx


----------



## shellybelly01

I really dont know what to say apart from i am so sorry and i hope they are resting in peace together now x


----------



## Sarahwoo

:hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

so sorry for your loss - rest in peace sweet little angels :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Cantwait1

I'm so very sorry for your loss- God bless your angels
txx


----------



## ArticBaby

Thank you for sharing your story, it brought tears to my eyes:cry:. I read this the other day and again today. I just dont understand life sometimes. 

Take care hun:hugs:

Little angels:angel::angel:


----------



## Bernie

Just wanted to give you a hug coz i cant not imagion the pain you are going through right now:hugs::cry: RIP little angels:angel:


----------



## Lostunicorn

*hugs* I am so so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your beautiful twin angels xxx


----------



## cla

hun iam so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Liney

I am so sorry, such sadness and bravery for being able to write this. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Tierney

I'm so sorry for your loss's hun xxxx


----------



## Weeplin

I'm really sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace baby girls. xoxo


----------



## emilyjade

im so sorry :(


----------



## Snowball

I am so so sorry:cry:

THinking of you all:hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs::cry: I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP babies. :hugs:


----------



## halas

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## kanga

Thank you so much for sharing your sad but very brave story. Its such a shame that neither survived but they certainely put up a fight and in the end were sleeping together, a pair of tiny angels x 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

im so sorry for your loss hunni, i really dont know what else to say, RIP little angels xx


----------



## Eoz

How terribly sad.My heart goes out to you,Fly high sweet angels xxxx


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm so sorry for your losses xx


----------



## xxHollaxx88

im so so sorry for you both, i hope your both ok, and your little girls will always be with you x


----------



## ethansmommy

I am so proud of you!
I suffered a miscarriage last year, and I can't imagine going through such a struggle as you did.
You are so strong.


----------



## sequeena

I am so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## philly1982

Such a beautiful way to tell us your story hun. I truly am so so sorry for your loss. Heaven is lucky to have them.

xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry for both your losses, it must be a very hard time for you and your family xx


----------



## quaizer

Im so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and Id like to send floaty kisses for your beautiful girls xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: So sorry for the loss of your twins :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

What strong, beautiful lil angels you have :hugs: I am sorry for yours & OH's losses, sleep tight girls :flower: x


----------



## Blob

I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Blu10

Not sure what to say but couldn't read and
run. Huge hugs x x x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I am so sorry for you loss, RIP babies.xxx


----------



## Lollip0p

I am so sorry for your losses, I cant believe to imagine what you and your husband are going through.

Rest In Peace Girls x x x


----------



## Freya27

Oh my goodness, there are no words I can say, I cried so hard Reading your post. I cannot imagine the pain you must feel. You are so brave.

I am so sorry for the loss of your two beautiful angels

x x x


----------



## Jellyt

I am in tears. I can't imagine the pain you're going through. I'm so sorry. RIP beautiful girls xxx


----------



## MrsRH

sorry for your loss
:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## Gwizz

RIP little angels :cry: xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I am so sorry about your losses :hugs:


----------



## angelic_one

Wow. What a heart-wrenching story. I didn't want to go without saying thank you for sharing, it must have been difficult for you. I hope that you're feeling okay, as well as you can be anyway. Can I just say, what a beautiful choice in names for your little angels. My heart goes out for you and your OH. <3


----------



## mandy121

im so sorry for ur losses hunny . my heart is with u all RIP girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FunnyBunny

So sorry to hear of the loss of your little girls. Megan and Imogen are absolutely beautiful names. 

Thinking of you and your DH.

xx


----------



## Prinny

I am soo sorry for your loss I hope your baby girls rest in peace..x


----------



## Dilek

I am so sorry


----------



## BBonBoard

I am so sorry for your loss. *HUGS*


----------



## haylie_bbz

omg i dont think ive ever cried so much :cry:
im so sorry about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Your an amazing woman! Thanks for sharing your story and I am so sorry for the loss of your beautifuls girls.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

SO sorry :( R.I.P x


----------



## kindofagirl

I am so sorry for your loss, words just cant describe how I feel for you and your OH xxx


----------



## hudz26

:hugs: so so sorry for your loss of your twin girls :cry: R.I.P baby girls xxxxx


----------



## laura6914

absolutely broke my heart reading this. Im so sorry for your loss. Words will never ease the pain but i hope in time that it becomes easier. 
Thoughts are with you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mrswebster

thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs: so very sorry hun


----------



## Sparklypants

Midori I am so sorry my love, I cannot imagine what you were and are still going through.

Thinking of you x x x


----------



## Samemka

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Megan & Imogen :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## xcharx

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## lucyb

I am so sorry for the loss of your girls xx


----------



## xpatchx

Sleep well angels - I know you posted this a while ago now but I hope that writing their stories helped you in some way to find a bit of peace. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Kardashianw

What a really sad story. So sorry for your losses :( massive hugs xx


----------



## meglet_nz

I'm so very sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## lauzie84

I am so so sorry for your loss honey.

Fly high little angels xxxxx


----------



## Jessicab22

I'm so sorry. Hope you and your husband find the strength that you need to in the hard months to follow. RIP little angels xxxx


----------



## hellohefalump

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your losses


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont know what to say.I cant possible imagine the pain your going through.:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## NuKe

i dont even know what to say. you are amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Im so sorry for your loss :( such sad story :( RIP your beautiful lil twins


----------



## amy19604

so sorry for your losses :(


----------



## AimeeM

:hugs: Words can not express how much I feel for you. I really don't know what to say other than I am so, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mum2b2009

so very sorry for your loss RIP X


----------



## holidaysan

Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Angelbabymama

I'm so sorry :cry: :hug: my thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## HellBunny

I'm so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## 21Rach

What a powerful story, rest in peace little angels, thoughts are with your family xx


----------



## HeatherElisex

Im so sory for your loss, cant begin to think what it was like for you. Rest in piece little angels :hugs:


----------



## whit.

Fly high sweet baby girls. :hugs:


----------



## JWandBump

Rest in peace baby girls :hugs:


----------



## sweetthang24

im so sorry for your loss. Its utterly heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you and your family xx


----------



## MummyTinks

:hugs: So sorry for youre loss.. sleep tight little angels


----------



## Dona

Sending you hugs. So sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashley2pink

I had no idea Midori. I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## zanDark

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm so sorry you had to go through this.
Sending lots of love your way :( xxxxx


----------



## storm4mozza

:hugs2:


----------



## SLCMommy

I can't imagine the pain you went through.

My sincere condolences to you and your husband. :(


----------



## arj

:cry: So sorry for your loss. You'll have two angels waiting for you in heaven :hugs:


----------



## Heidi

:( :hugs:


----------

